# Running Pokemon Crystal on a Gameboy/Pocket



## Sheimi (Nov 9, 2013)

Some interesting things happened.

How I got Pokemon Crystal to run on a Gameboy/Pocket. I had to make a snapshot of Pokemon Crystal on my GBA or Gameboy Player with my Gameboy/Color Gameshark. Basically, the game isn't playable on a Gameboy.

I made the snapshot in the Pokemon Center.
*NPC's and Character sprites were glitched.
*Opening the Menu crashes and restarts the game
*Exiting the Pokemon Center crashes the game.
*Talking with NPC's crashes the game.
*Going upstairs crashed
*Music didn't glitch
*Tileset's didn't glitch

I found it interesting that it could run on Gameboy/Pocket. In the morning, I will look into Gold/Silver's boot and compare it to Crystal's boot. Then make a code to bypass the check to see what else glitches. (I will update with a video in the morning for better lighting).


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 9, 2013)

How is this even possible?


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 9, 2013)

I loaded the snapshot with the Gameshark to bypass the check in the beginning.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 9, 2013)

So GBC games check the system as well? And if you bypass it it -may- run?
Never thought this is possible. Because of hardware differences and other things.


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 15, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> So GBC games check the system as well? And if you bypass it it -may- run?
> Never thought this is possible. Because of hardware differences and other things.



The hardware's not nearly as different as say between GBC and GBA. It's probably like trying to play a PC game that really needs a Pentium on a 386. Maybe it technically can run, but it's not gonna be running very well.


----------

